# Depurative



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I keep reading about feeding a depurative. Can someone give me an example?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Heritage Acres Super D Depurative feed: Protein 13%
Fat 9.6%
Fibre 7.6%
Carb 20%
Barley, hard red wheat,safflower,paddy rice, red milo, white milo, canary grass seed, flax seed,sweet canola,hemp seed, white millet.

Excelent for heavy training
Designed for light and dark systems
Enhanced moult
clears the system of toxins
porvides energy for heavy training
perfect feeding partner for Heritage Pro-racer boss 

Thats what their add sayes anyway


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

Depurative feed is high in fat. This is why you see many European lofts feeding it after their birds come home from a race. In American we tend to think it is fed to break the birds down before building them back up with racing feed and this is just not the case.

Feeding is an art!


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

I usually feed 1 part depurative 2parts 15% pigeon feed 1 part barley all year...I mix it up a little diffrent somtimes and diffrent during race season...


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

ERIC K said:


> Heritage Acres Super D Depurative feed: Protein 13%
> Fat 9.6%
> Fibre 7.6%
> Carb 20%
> ...


how can it enchanced moult if the protein level is only 13%?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Call Heritage acres, They will tell you why, their are the experts. I always feed the same except for the day of shipping. I've tryed their product and the quality is second to none but my resultes were less than I could get with the few grains I can get right here in Spoonert WI, at half the price.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

is this a pellet or grains? some pellet has a toxin binder. grains alone cannot clear toxin.


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

APF_LOFT said:


> is this a pellet or grains? some pellet has a toxin binder. grains alone cannot clear toxin.


I use a product called Muscle-up DMG 2000 for dogs to clear the lactic acid build up. It cost $14.95 for a jug and will last a season of OB or YB


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

its easier to just think of it as low in protein contaent and high in fat content. most depuritive mixs that I've come across leave out peas. which is fine for me since I dont like feeding them to the birds anyway.


----------

